# Milne Bay in colour!



## Wildcat (Jan 9, 2010)

Came across this on youtube. Check out the ultra rare shots of RAAF P40E's, Hudson's, Beauforts and USAAF P39's - in colour  Note the RAAF aircraft still have the red dot in the roundel, this was phased out in late '42.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 9, 2010)

???? Don't tease - where is it?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 9, 2010)

Whoops!! Sorry Pete 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXmbhkcpfqA_


----------



## Heinz (Jan 9, 2010)

Sh1t hot Andy! Thanks mate 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 9, 2010)

Great post!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 9, 2010)

really good I'll watch the rest


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheers - thats flick has got some great footage.

Peter


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 10, 2010)

That's some great footage, thanks for the link!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 10, 2010)

Great link Wildcat. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2010)

Great footage!


----------



## renrich (Jan 10, 2010)

Very good stuff but, "for the first time in the Pacific war a Japanese invasion force had been turned back." ????? How about Coral Sea and Midway, well before Milne Bay? Just goes to show that the media seldom gets things right.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 11, 2010)

I believe they are referring to the fact that Milne Bay was the first land defeat suffered by Japanese forces.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats how I saw it as well.


----------



## renrich (Jan 11, 2010)

Youall are probably right.


----------



## ppopsie (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks. Our formidable enemy. I haven't seen Beaufighters in motion pictures before. A Ballanitine series book about the Kittyhawks at Milne Bay airstrip was translated and published in Japan early in the 70s and I read it, but this is for the first time I see what it was like. Very nice.


----------

